# Severn River (Jonas State Park in Annapolis) REPORT



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Arrived to Jonas Park in Annapolis across from the Naval Academy at 5am with a 8 and 9 foot Ugly Stick with Bloodworms as bait. Fished the right corner at the end and had nice size WP hitting all morning. Around 8:00 I got a big hit on my rod and knew it was not a WP and when i got it to the surface it was a 10 inch Alewive. Not hooked on a hook but the gill was stuck 15 feet up on my line. This is great bait so i filet it and cut some strips. Put on to large circle hooks and put two strips on to see what can i come up with. I casted out the first time and 5 mins later got a little hit but didnt think too much of it but a few minutes later noticed that my line was next to the pier so i started reeling and felt some major pullage while the fish went under the pier and was tangled on something and could not pull him from under the pier. Never saw the fish but it was fighting pretty good. We all know that feeling when you know it was something BIG. I was a little pissed but I just rerigged and had the same set up. After five mins i got another hit and didnt waste any time setting the hook. As i was reeling I had more majore pullage and the fish surface and it was a nice size Rockfish but i reeled it enough so that once it tried to run it didnt have enough line to go under the pier so i walked it to the rocks and had to ask a few people who were very cooperative could the raise there lines so i can walk it down to the rocks. A fellow fisherman went down to the rocks to retrieve the fish and it was a nice fat 22 inch Rockfish. Made my day. Earlier taht day a guy caught an 18 incher and just before i left at 11 another guy caught a 27 incher. the water must be getting warmer because a guy next to me caught 4 nice size spot also. All in all a great day on the Severn


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the report Foursteps24,
looks like Jonas Green Pk. is heating up!

GB


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

WTG! Congrats...


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice report and grats


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

Great report 4steps. I might try there on Sunday. Fished there 2 weeks ago and saw a guy land a 30in. red drum on the sandy side. He said that he was fishing bloodworms. I've had a few big hook-ups there but the feesh are smart. They seem to know how to wrap themselves around the old pier and cable that runs under the water there.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Caught four stripers with alewives yesterday at FSP. They weren't big two of them were around ten inches but the other two were around 18" I had ALOT of hits so the fish must have really liked my bait. Sure is cheaper than bloodworms


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

do u guys fish on the pier or where?

i mite try this place out next time so i don't have to drive down to Choptank


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I was on the pier at the very end on the right side casting at a 45 degree angle


----------



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the creel limit for rockfish now in the severn(until june1)?


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

is this park popular/busy for fishing on the weekdays?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

severn is catch and release only until june 1st


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

UnknownFish said:


> severn is catch and release only until june 1st


whAt da, can somone confirm this?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

dnr's website can confirm it for ya, tributaries are catch and release only until june 1st.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/sbrecseasons/sbregmap04.html


go to that website it is straight from dnr's site, its a map of what is open when and what dates, there are 6 maps.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

only one more week anyway, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

sry bro, i didnt mean to burst your bubble or anything like that, i hate to see fellow fishermen get nabbed by the dnr, it isnt spelled out real clear in the book they give us on what is open and whats not open, just hate to see any of us get a ticket or our stuff confiscated for lack of knowledge


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

It's cool man, I hear you. 

Good thing weather is bad today + ur info, was gona try out the park if no rain.


----------



## Ticali (May 6, 2008)

anyone know if this is a 24hour pier and if they have lights?? I couldn't find anything online about the hours. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't know about lights on the pier, but the park is suppose to close at dark, but I think people still fish it all night. I've fished the beach there 3 times in the last week or so and seen more caught with this thread than fish at Jonas Green Park. I have notice alot more people there lately, but haven't seen to many fish yet.


----------

